# Danil Trifonov



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

He has got to be one of the modern greats of the piano. I have heard and loved his Mozart and Chopin. He does romanticize when he shouldn't, but I welcome it.

I know Pugg will agree with me.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

He is a modern pianist who is not so great at playing modern music from what I’ve heard. Romantic, yes.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Phil loves classical said:


> He is a modern pianist who is not so great at playing modern music from what I've heard. Romantic, yes.


Do you favor modern music?


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Duh, yeah  I thought it was obvious


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Phil loves classical said:


> Duh, yeah  I thought it was obvious


lol, I only became aware of it now!  Post something you hold in highest regard! My only exposure to modern music is 4'33!


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Captainnumber36 said:


> lol, I only became aware of it now!  Post something you hold in highest regard! My only exposure to modern music is 4'33!


As in another thread, I consider this to be one of the greatest pieces of music by Mankind


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Captainnumber36 said:


> lol, I only became aware of it now!  Post something you hold in highest regard! My only exposure to modern music is 4'33!


You know how that last part sounds, if 4'33" is you only exposure to modern?  I'm sure you know Rite of Spring, which is alos modern.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Phil loves classical said:


> As in another thread, I consider this to be one of the greatest pieces of music by Mankind


Thanks for sharing! I couldn't get into it though, but I tend to prefer tonal music. I do enjoy The Rite of Spring however, which uses lots of interesting harmonies and dissonances.


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

Trifonov does a great job on the Beethoven #32, one of the great challenges for any pianist. The opening of the Arietta is magical @9:20:


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

DaveM said:


> Trifonov does a great job on the Beethoven #32, one of the great challenges for any pianist. The opening of the Arietta is magical @9:20:


I'll put that on after I listen to some of this Dmitri Shostakovich disc I'm listening to.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Phil loves classical said:


> You know how that last part sounds, if 4'33" is you only exposure to modern?  I'm sure you know Rite of Spring, which is alos modern.


Is RoS considered atonal? I do love that piece.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I found a Schoenburg disc in my collection. This seems cool!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

DaveM said:


> Trifonov does a great job on the Beethoven #32, one of the great challenges for any pianist. The opening of the Arietta is magical @9:20:


This is great. How did Beethoven compose that first movement, how did Daniil interpret it so well!


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2018)

Phil loves classical said:


> Duh, yeah  I thought it was obvious


Well all need to be paying more attention to you, don't we??!! What CAN we have been thinking?


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2018)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Thanks for sharing! I couldn't get into it though, but I tend to prefer tonal music. I do enjoy The Rite of Spring however, which uses lots of interesting harmonies and dissonances.


As a piece of percussion the Prokofiev is excellent music. But completely lacking in any kind of subtlety.

(I didn't mean to reply to this comment, but an earlier one - #8.)


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Christabel said:


> As a piece of percussion the Prokofiev is excellent music. But completely lacking in any kind of subtlety.
> 
> (I didn't mean to reply to this comment, but an earlier one - #8.)


I know you are big on Beethoven, did you watch the Trifonov video above?


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Is RoS considered atonal? I do love that piece.


Not really. The Prokofiev there is even less atonal, it actually has a key signature.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Christabel said:


> Well all need to be paying more attention to you, don't we??!! What CAN we have been thinking?


You are speaking for yourself. The Capt'n and I go way back. Plus I was joking with him.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Lonely at the top.


----------



## BiscuityBoyle (Feb 5, 2018)

Christabel said:


> As a piece of percussion the Prokofiev is excellent music. But completely lacking in any kind of subtlety.


Haha that's what the Soviet music teachers of my childhood said. Have you heard the 8th? It's an immensely rich and complex musical world.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Christabel said:


> As a piece of percussion the Prokofiev is excellent music. But completely lacking in any kind of subtlety.
> 
> (I didn't mean to reply to this comment, but an earlier one - #8.)


Harmonically is also very adventurous, and has a wide range of expression


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

BiscuityBoyle said:


> Haha that's what the Soviet music teachers of my childhood said. Have you heard the 8th? It's an immensely rich and complex musical world.


Great work also, like it just a bit behind the 6th. I prefer Richter's version.


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

I am sure he is good.
However - I heard him play in Cambridge several years ago - Chopin's 24 preludes - paying £45 for the privilege. It was accomplished playing but nothing more. Maybe he is better now - after he became famous I believe he split with his teacher, artistic direction he may have still needed being young when I heard him.


----------



## BiscuityBoyle (Feb 5, 2018)

Phil loves classical said:


> I prefer Richter's version.


Both are incredibly great in conception and execution. This is one of these works like the Liszt sonata or Symphonic Etudes where no single performance, however great, can exhaust it because there's too much there.


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

DaveM said:


> Trifonov does a great job on the Beethoven #32, one of the great challenges for any pianist. The opening of the Arietta is magical @9:20:


I listened to the Arietta again last night. Trifonov's touch is amazing in the critical opening and the recording is excellent so you can hear every little nuance. Btw, during the closing 2 or 3 notes of the work if you use headphones, you can hear someone's cellphone go off. I would suggest some jail time for these people.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2018)

I love Trifonov, but the mature and experienced artist will always have the edge. This looks great!!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Christabel said:


> I love Trifonov, but the mature and experienced artist will always have the edge. This looks great!!


Is this to be a DVD release?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Is this to be a DVD release?


No, only CD so far.


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

His performance of Glazunov's Piano Concerto no. II at the 2013 BBC Proms is still memorable, and wonderfully so.

*Details:*
Royal Albert Hall, August 13, 2013
BBC Proms 
Daniil Trifonov, pianist.
London Symphony Orchestra,
Valery Gergiev conductor.
-->


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Sergej Rachmaninow / Konzert für Klavier und Orchester Nr. 3 d-Moll op. 30 / Daniil Trifonov

Berliner Philarmoniker. Sylvesterkonzert one of the best ever.


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

Pugg said:


> Sergej Rachmaninow / Konzert für Klavier und Orchester Nr. 3 d-Moll op. 30 / Daniil Trifonov
> 
> Berliner Philarmoniker. Sylvesterkonzert one of the best ever.


Rach3, Glazunov Concerto, Beethoven #32, Trifonov tackles all the easiest works...


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

DaveM said:


> Rach3, Glazunov Concerto, Beethoven #32, Trifonov tackles all the easiest works...


He's still very young even better is yet to come.


----------



## leonsm (Jan 15, 2011)

I quite liked his concerto for piano, It has a clear late romantic flavour. I'm struggling to find this in another media.


----------

